# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Hauptdarstellerin Dao Paratee aus Lady Bar ist tot

## Daniel Sun

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier schon bekannt war, aber es geht ja durch einige Foren.

Am 12.03. hatte Dao Paratee, vielleicht besser bekannt als Pat aus den Filmen Lady Bar I und II, einen tödlichen Autounfall. 

Auch hier auf französisch nachzulesen...http://laternamagika.wordpress.com/2010 ... -12102010/

----------


## odd

Ja war in den thail. Medien tagesgespräch. Im Internet weniger zu erfahren.
Berichte zu folge fuhr ihr Bekannter in Höhe Lad Phrao Rd. in eine Telefonzelle "Pat" wurde aus den Wagen geschleudert und brach sich die Halswirbelsäule.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Tja, machte mich irgendwie betroffen....hatte aber auch schon auf ein Fortsetzung der Filme gehofft.

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ odd

TIT....

Da steht was von strommasten und rachada-piset (din däng) u. 2 menschen getoetet....  

http://www.banmuang.co.th/crime.asp?id=199003

...in der thairatch steht auch noch, dass es sich um einen blauen honda civic gehandelt hat. 
Schreibt aber nix von telephonhüttel oder strommasten, sondern nur was von einem gehweg.

http://www.thairath.co.th/content/ent/70184

----------


## odd

> @ odd
> 
> TIT....
> 
> Da steht was von strommasten und rachada-piset (din däng) u. 2 menschen getoetet....  
> 
> ...


Sie fuhren auf der Rachadaphisek Richtung/Höhe Lad Phrao...   

Tatsächlich kamen 2 Personen ums Leben, der Fahrer überlebte den Unfall.

Meine Quelle

Aber letztendlich wie, wann oder wo sich der Unfall ereignete, erhalten wir das gleiche Ergebnis.

----------


## Hua Hin

Irgendwie trauere ich auch ein bisschen. Die war genau mein Typ, jedenfalls very exciting woman.
Wirklich schade um sie.

Gruss Alex

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich klugscheissen will, aber....

Dachte die kreuzung rachada/lad phrao gehoert nicht mehr zum _khet din daeng_. 
Das gehoert doch zum_ kwaeng chom phon_ u. das wiederum schon zum *khet chatuchak* (oder?)
Ist wahrsch. wieder mal so, dass sich eh niemand, ausser der stadtverwaltung, mit der genauen aufteilung bkk's auskennt.

Beim mcot-link ist's ein baum, uebrigens!

...und ja, tut mir auch leid um so ne schoenheit!

----------


## schiene

> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich klugscheissen will, aber....
> 
> Dachte die kreuzung rachada/lad phrao gehoert nicht mehr zum _khet din daeng_. 
> Das gehoert doch zum_ kwaeng chom phon_ u. das wiederum schon zum *khet chatuchak* (oder?)
> Ist wahrsch. wieder mal so, dass sich eh niemand, ausser der stadtverwaltung, mit der genauen aufteilung bkk's auskennt.
> 
> Beim mcot-link ist's ein baum, uebrigens!
> 
> ...und ja, tut mir auch leid um so ne schoenheit!



ich kenne nicht einmal die Namen meiner Nebenstrassen in FFM !!Nun sei mal nicht so kleinlich!!
Tatsache ist,sie ist tot und an welchr Kreuzung oder Strasse ist doch nebensächlich oder??

----------


## TeigerWutz

War eig. eher ein dialog zwischen norman und mir.
Wollte nur ......weil die div. zeitungen wieder mal unterschiedliche meldungen schreiben.

----------


## odd

> War eig. eher ein dialog zwischen norman und mir.
> Wollte nur ......weil die div. zeitungen wieder mal unterschiedliche meldungen schreiben.


Fand ich auch, denn keiner ist unfehlbar.

----------


## schiene

war ja nicht böse gemeint  ::

----------


## odd

> war ja nicht böse gemeint


  ::   Guten Flug und einen schönen Urlaub

----------

